# Trigésima Quinquagésima Sexta reuniόn



## patoboranga

Ciao a tutti,
che numero è in cifre la *Trigésima Quinquagésima Sexta reuniόn*?
Grazie per l'aiuto!
patoboranga


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E di cosa si parla?



Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## patoboranga

E' un libro argentino...con un'iperbole (mi pare di capire), si riferisce al numero esagerato di riunioni di una Agrupaciόn Social


----------



## violapais

Significa letteralmente: "trentesima cinquantaseiesima" riunione... è un'iperbole, e come tu hai ben detto si riferisce al numero esagerato di riunioni che si fanno in questa Agrupación.


----------



## patoboranga

Allora più o meno c'ero arrivato, grazie mille!


----------



## flljob

No existe. Trigésima es 30 y quincuagésima es corresponde a 50. Tal vez quiso decir "tricentésima quincuagésima sexta reunión", que correspondería al cardinal 356.

Saludos


----------



## Jube

patoboranga said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> che numero è in cifre la *Trigésima Quinquagésima Sexta reuniόn*?
> Grazie per l'aiuto!
> patoboranga



Literalmente: 30; 50; 6. no tiene sentido.
Si hubieran querido decir reunion número 356 deberían haber dicho TRICENTESIMO QUINQUAGESIMO SEXTA reunion.
Saludos


----------



## 5-ht

violapais said:


> Significa letteralmente: "trentesima cinquantaseiesima" riunione... è un'iperbole, e come tu hai ben detto si riferisce al numero esagerato di riunioni che si fanno in questa Agrupación.



Ennesima riunione?


----------



## Neuromante

5-ht said:


> Ennesima riunione?


No, eso en español sería "enésima", igual que en italiano, derivado de "n", "cantidad desconocida" en jerga matemática


Es exactamente lo que han puesto Violapais y Jube, una hipérbole. Precisamente la idea es que no tenga sentido  pero al oído suene a cantidad exagerada. El "seis" final está puesto para parodiar una cantidad precisa -como si el que habla se hubiera tomado la molestia de contarlas- y aumentar así el efecto de que está desesperado o de que ya se ha entrado en el ridículo con tanta reunión


----------



## Jube

Coincido, la idea del autor es representar una cantidad tan exagerada de reuniones que no hay palabras para describirlo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

5-ht said:


> Ennesima riunione?


En mi versión de español, sí. Copio de forma parcial un comentario del foro de español, para explicar el significado irónico que le damos en temas ajenos a la matemática:



			
				Erreconerre said:
			
		

> Pero eso es en matemáticas. En el lenguaje periodístico no es así.  Cuando decimos que algo se hace por enésima vez usamos el sentido  irónico para decir que algo se ha hecho muchas veces y que los  resultados son nulos. En casos como estos, no se trata de decir que algo  se hace un número indeterminado de veces, sino que se hace muchas  veces, y muy bien se pudo llevar la cuenta de cuántas veces se hace,  pero los resultados no son satisfactorios.



Bien se podría decir, por ejemplo: es la enésima reunión de esta gente, me tienen cansado.


----------



## Neuromante

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En mi versión de español, sí. Copio de forma parcial un comentario del foro de español, para explicar el significado irónico que le damos en temas ajenos a la matemática:
> 
> 
> 
> Bien se podría decir, por ejemplo: es la enésima reunión de esta gente, me tienen cansado.



Pero no es el caso.

Ni es lenguaje periodístico, ni es "irónico" -si no burlón-, si es un número de veces que se podría contar -sino una cantidad disparatadamente alta y por este motivo indeterminada-.

Además: Estás usando una cita del foro español, donde se explica la palabra "enésima" y aquí se buscaba una traducción al italiano de la parrafada en español *Trigésima Quinquagésima Sexta reuniόn. *Una vez explicado el sentido resulta claro que o se hace una traducción literal, manteniendo el "disparate" gramatical, o se busca una opción equivalente. y "ennesima" pierde todo el sentido de la frase.


----------



## patoboranga

Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias.
Si la vamos a interpretar como hipérbole, quizá la traducción podría ser *settordicesima riunione*. ¿Algún italiano me puede ayudar?
Igual, me parece que ese sentido "burlón" no se conforma con el resto del texto. IMHO *Trigésima Quinquagésima Sexta reuniόn* puede ser quizá un error del autor o de quien imprimió el libro (aunque yo tenga dos ediciones y ambas lleven el error), y en este caso yo simplemente traduciría *356° riunione*.
Saludos
PB


----------



## 5-ht

►WordReference.com - Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2012 Le Monnier:
ennesimo
‹en·nè·ṣi·mo›
agg. 1. (MAT). Relativo all’indice n (da considerarsi un numero intero qls.).
2. fam. L’ultimo di una lunga serie:
Esempio: te lo dico per l’e. volta!
►http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/ennesimo
►ennesimo
[en-nè-si-mo] agg.
1 mat. Relativo al numero naturale indefinito n
►2 Numero indeterminato, in genere altissimo: te lo chiedo per l'e. volta || all'e. potenza, al massimo grado
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/E/ennesimo.shtml

►http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/ricerca/?q=ennesimo

►http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/ennesimo/

E cosí via.


----------



## Neuromante

5-ht: El texto original no dice, en español "enésima" Visto que "enésima" es una palabra española que no necesita explicación, con un significado concreto de uso muy común, conocido por todos los hispanohablantes y no ha sido usado en el texto original, no es la traducción correcta. Y tampoco responde a la pregunta de Patoboranga: "Che numero è in cifre...?"


----------



## francisgranada

patoboranga said:


> E' un libro argentino...con un'iperbole (mi pare di capire), si riferisce al numero esagerato di riunioni di una Agrupaciόn Social


Solo por curiosidad, ¿en ese libro aparece literalmente _Trigésima Quinquagésima Sexta_ o _Trigésima Quincuagésima Sexta_?

P.S. Sería interesante ver toda la frase en la cual aparece este número inexistente o erróneo ...


----------

